# Statutory Redundancy & Employers Redundancy Payment



## MarMar (9 Mar 2009)

Can you tell me if I am entitled to the 2 weeks statutory redundancy for every year as well as the 6 weeks my employer is offering or does my employers 6 weeks include the 2 weeks statutory?

Thank you.


----------



## greenfield (9 Mar 2009)

You are only entitled to the statutory amount, unless it is written into a contract.   Anything above that is down to negotiation.   You should check with your union or if you are not unionised with your employer what the offer consists off.


----------



## MarMar (9 Mar 2009)

My employer is offering me 6 weeks for every year but what I want to know is am I also entitled to the 2 weeks statutory as well?


----------



## Mpsox (9 Mar 2009)

MarMar said:


> My employer is offering me 6 weeks for every year but what I want to know is am I also entitled to the 2 weeks statutory as well?


 
There is no set answer to that. Your company could be including the 2 weeks statutory in the 6 weeks ex gratia payment they are making you or they could add it on seperately, either is perfectly legal. You need to ask your employer


----------



## greenfield (9 Mar 2009)

You will have to ask your employer or your union what the offer consists off - i.e. is it inclusive of statutory redundancy.   Sorry to say but I would guess that it does, 6 weeks per year of service plus statutory redundancy would be an very big settlement.


----------



## IWONDER (9 Mar 2009)

greenfield said:


> You will have to ask your employer or your union what the offer consists off - i.e. is it inclusive of statutory redundancy. Sorry to say but I would guess that it does, 6 weeks per year of service plus statutory redundancy would be an very big settlement.


 

I don't understand why you would think an employers redundancy offer would include the statutory payment - the two are unrelated are they not?
The OP states that their employer is offering 6 weeks, so I would take it that this is correct, and that they are also entitled to the statutory two weeks per year of service also (plus a bonus week).

My own employer and a number of others that I am aware of, are offering six weeks per year of service, so I don't think it is that unusual.


----------



## Mpsox (10 Mar 2009)

IWONDER said:


> I don't understand why you would think an employers redundancy offer would include the statutory payment - the two are unrelated are they not?
> The OP states that their employer is offering 6 weeks, so I would take it that this is correct, and that they are also entitled to the statutory two weeks per year of service also (plus a bonus week).
> 
> My own employer and a number of others that I am aware of, are offering six weeks per year of service, so I don't think it is that unusual.


 
I know of at least half a dozen cases where the statutory payment is included as part of the number of weeks redundancy that the employer is offering and is not seperated off as you've outlined above Remember they are under no obligation to pay anything above statutory


----------

